# Eröffnung Dirt Park Mülheim-Kärlich



## Blackfly (18. März 2007)

Daten unter www.biohazard-park.de.vu

natürlich sind nicht nur dirtbiker geladen. 

Gruß Frank


----------



## [FW] FLO (18. März 2007)

also ich bin auf jeden fall am start


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WW-Horst (20. März 2007)

Moin Frank,

mach Dich auf was gefaßt, wir kommen alle (ohne Dirtbike  ), d.h. das ganze Hohn-Team!  

Gibt es eigentlich ein kleines Programm? Wann startet die Fete?


----------



## >Helge< (20. März 2007)

RESPEKT!

Da habt ihr was Feines auf die Beine gestellt  , sieht auf den Fotos kleiner aus als es ist!

...bin heute dran vorbei gefahren!

Ich werde wohl evtl. auch da sein, wenn ich auch kein Dirter bin (leider noch nicht) ! 
.


----------



## Blackfly (20. März 2007)

@ Horst

Gibt was zu essen und zu trinken, bischen musik und spät nachmittags 1-2 bands
also alles was mann braucht 
ab 13.00 uhr
freu mich auf euren besuch 

p.s. rad ist für dich pflicht 


@ helge

Danke 
was nicht ist kann ja noch werden 
wie schon gesagt es geht ja nicht nur ums radfahren

grus frank


----------



## WW-Horst (22. März 2007)

Blackfly schrieb:


> @ Horst
> 
> Gibt was zu essen und zu trinken, bischen musik und spät nachmittags 1-2 bands
> also alles was mann braucht
> ...



Ja geilo,

soll ich ein Fäßchen Bier mitbringen? Wenn es dort auch Anfängertabels gibt und Du mir zusagst, daß keiner lacht, bring ich mein Rädchen mit


----------



## Blackfly (23. März 2007)

@ horst

Natürlich lachen wir
aber nicht über dich 
sondern mit dir 

für bier ist eigentlich gesorgt.

Viel spass beim rohloff zugeinbau

Gruß Frank


----------



## >Helge< (24. März 2007)

Also bei mir ist alles klar, ich bin auf jeden Fall dabei!


----------



## KingNothing (24. März 2007)

Ihr solltet eure Page ma für den Firefox aufrüsten ^^ War am rätseln, wann denn Eröffnung is, aber mitm Internet Explorer hats nu geklappt.

Jo, wenn ich Zeit hab komm ich evtl ma vorbei, schaut ja schon mal schmuck aus.


----------



## Blackfly (28. April 2007)

hi

wollt nur noch mal erinnern!
In einer woche ist die eröffnung 


Greetz


----------



## specializedvw (1. Mai 2007)

so ein mist, wäre gerne dabei, aber feiere an dem tag geburtstag  ;(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DieselCarver (27. Mai 2010)

Gibts eigentlich nen neuen Web-Auftritt des Parks?
bin nicht wirklich fündig geworden im Netz...


----------

